# May Dwayna Bless You



## honeyviper (May 25, 2015)

*Rest in peace to my beautiful heart rat, Dwayna.*
_"Dwayna is the goddess of air of light, of life itself."_

A rat rescued from a crowded feeder bin with a heart of gold.
I often called her my rag doll, she was so sweet.
I don't know what I am going to do without you.
_
"May Dwayna bless you."_


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. She sounds like she was a great rat and terrific friend. RIP sweet Dwayna.


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## honeyviper (May 25, 2015)

Thank you for your condolences!
It means the world to me.


----------



## Fidget (Apr 16, 2014)

Late reply, I know, so I hope it doesn't bring you down. She was a beautiful, sweet girl, and your eulogy is fittingly beautiful and sweet. I'm sorry for your loss, but you gave her the life she'd never have had. RIP Dwayna. <3

EDIT: Autocorrected to "Dwayne" which is also a nice name, but not hers.


----------

